

Thinking of using regexes for (general) HTML parsing? Read this. - Jun8
http://stackoverflow.com/q/1732454

======
Jun8
Granted, this answer doesn't give useful information, but it _really_ drives
home the point.

Can we paraphrase Hofstadter and say that for each HTML parser there's a page
that it cannot parse?

~~~
mikedougherty
I prefer to think that if an HTML parser can't parse an HTML page, then I
either don't have an HTML parser or I don't have an HTML page. ;D

